

Show HN: App for Chopping and Downloading YouTube Videos - MikiKwiki
http://www.vibdownload.com

======
MikiKwiki
I created a simple app that allows you to chop and download YouTube videos.

You can create really cool highlights from long sport events, University
lectures etc.

Please check it out and write your feedback. Do you think it could be useful
for you? It was coded in 3 days so it's little rough, but I like it and
hopefully you'll like it too.

------
Immortalin
It would be good if you could disable the scrolling js on vibby.com as it
makes the mobile site harder to use.

